# Toshiba Announces Totally Redesigned LED TV Lineup for 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

LAS VEGAS, CES 2012, LVCC Central Hall Booth #11026—Jan. 9, 2012—Toshiba's Digital Products Division (DPD), a division of Toshiba America Information Systems, Inc., today announced a totally revamped HDTV line-up for 2012. New LED TV models feature key enhancements including a stylish new Aero™ Family Design, improved picture quality, enhanced sound quality and new 50-inch class size models. Toshiba's latest televisions are designed to offer more of what consumers really want.

"For 2012, Toshiba has focused on creating TVs that consumers really want to buy," said Scott Ramirez, vice president of product marketing and development, Toshiba America Information Systems, Inc., Digital Products Division. "We have worked hard to enhance the core elements of a quality TV – picture quality, sound quality and cosmetic design – while maintaining affordable prices. Plus, we are offering our first 50-inch class size models, an LED screen size not previously available in the marketplace. Buyers looking for a 50-inch big screen will now have a choice of technologies and Toshiba will be providing the smart choice."

*New Features: *

•*Dynamic Picture Mode* 

Toshiba TVs include multiple picture mode options including Standard, Movie, PC, Native Mode™ and Expert Mode. Toshiba's 2012 line adds a new Dynamic Mode. This mode maximizes picture contrast, color and sharpness to provide a highly compelling and vivid visual experience.

•*Audyssey Sound Enhancement Technology*

As TVs get thinner, so can the sound. To help ensure a better sound experience, Toshiba has incorporated Audyssey® technology into all of its 2012 TV models. Features such as Audyssey EQ and Audyssey ABX deliver more natural sound and deeper bass performance. Toshiba's LED TV models incorporate Audyssey Premium Television suite of technologies, which includes Audyssey Dynamic Volume to eliminate sudden volume changes that viewers get from commercials and when changing channels.

•*Aero Family Design*

Virtually all 2012 Toshiba LED TVs now feature the new Aero Family Design. Hallmarked by a silver wing design along the bottom of the display as well as and thin bezel treatment, these TVs have a modern look that fits well into virtually any home décor.


*Edge LED *

•*L5200 Series:* Toshiba's L5200 Series LED TV is available in 40-, 46- and new 50-inch class screen sizes and features the latest Aero Family Design with an ultra-thin bezel. Full HD 1080p resolution displays for detailed, realistic images and the Series also includes ClearFrame™ 120Hz technology for clear fast action video. The L5200 Series comes equipped with the new Dynamic Picture Mode that creates vibrant images as well as the Audyssey premium sound enhancement suite for increased bass and improved sound clarity. The TVs also include a host of connectivity options with three HDMI® ports, an HD PC Input and a USB Media port. The L5200 Series will be available in March.








•*L4200 Series:* Toshiba's L4200 Series LED TV is available in the 19-, 24- and 32-inch class screen sizes for flexible placement around the home. This Series includes the new Dynamic Picture Mode and Audyssey sound enhancement suite as well as flexible connectivity with two HDMI ports, an HD PC Input and a USB Media port. The L4200 features Toshiba's new Aero Family Design and ultra-thin bezel for a sleek modern appearance. The 19- and 32-inch class size models feature 720p HD resolution, while the 24-inch class screen size features a 1080p full HD display. The L4200 Series will be available in March.








•*V4210 Series:* Toshiba's V4210 1080p Full HD LED/DVD Combo TV will available in the 24-inch class screen size and combines the space-saving convenience of a built-in DVD player with the latest picture and sound technologies. This TV is also equipped with the new Dynamic Picture Mode and Audyssey sound enhancement suite. Additional connectivity includes two HDMI ports and a USB Media port. The HD PC Input allows the TV to double as a high quality PC monitor. The V4210 will be available in March.







*Direct LED* 

•*L2200 Series:* Toshiba's L2200 will be available in the new 50-inch class screen size with 1080p Full HD resolution and features new Direct LED technology. This TV includes the new Dynamic Picture Mode and Audyssey premium sound enhancement suite as well as two HDMI ports, an HD PC Input and a USB Media port. The L2200 features the new Aero Family Design and will be available in April.

*CCFL* 

•*HT2* – The Toshiba HT2 is available in the super large 65-inch class screen size. Equipped with 1080p Full HD resolution and ClearFrame™ 120Hz technology, this TV delivers true big screen home theater at a great value. Complete connectivity includes three HDMI ports, an HD PC Input and a USB Media port. The HT2 is available now.








•*E220* – Toshiba's E220 will be available in the 40-inch class screen size and offers 1080p Full HD resolution, Dynamic Picture Mode and Audyssey sound enhancement suite, which makes it ideal for all types of home entertainment, including gaming. Connectivity includes two HDMI ports, HD PC Input and USB Media port. The E220 will be available in January.








•*C120 *– Toshiba's C120 will be available in the space-saving 32-inch screen size. The TV features 720p HD resolution, Dynamic Picture Mode and Audyssey sound enhancement suite, creating big punch in a smaller package. Connectivity includes two HDMI ports, an HD PC Input and a USB Media port. The C120 will be available in January.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks...

...just a few nitpicky observations...

Apparently they have not listened to everything that customers want - as some of their upscale models STILL have the distracting reflective gloss frame that they (and Samsung) seem to relish on both their TVs and (which is even worse on their) laptops....:rolleyesno: A simple flat finish bezel would be such a welcomed change!

And now that they have Audyssey, we can expect "more natural sound and deeper bass performance" from the 3W 1/2" bezel mounted speakers....


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought the next push was OLED?


----------

